# Thankful for this??



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

This was forecasted to be 2-4" you think they were off a lil?

There are more pics in thread Mega V blade (pics) under Snoway discussion 
That chain is hooked to the Town plow pulling me out of the middle of the road.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes, Yhey were just a little off with that forecast. I wish we had that here.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

damn........

lucky dog.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Snow looks awesome, have a good season......


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

how do u like that sno way mega v?


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

why does that chain look high???? as in the elevation change, are you hooked to the top of a Unimog?


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

TEX;652713 said:


> how do u like that sno way mega v?


So far I love it. As mentioned before I havew to drill and move the hose holder on the passenger side or I will hate it when it loses the oil due to split hose. Other than that I love it


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

stillen;652717 said:


> why does that chain look high???? as in the elevation change, are you hooked to the top of a Unimog?


Lol well the town truck is a Mack tandem dump and his plow was raised and I was hooked off the top of his plow. It does look funny huh, my daughter took the pic I laughed later


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

urghhhhh my city won't allow passengers while we plow......if they did id have my daughter with all the time......


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

that is some crazy snow to get on thanksgiving, did you eat some turkey at least?


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

stillen;652787 said:


> urghhhhh my city won't allow passengers while we plow......if they did id have my daughter with all the time......


Just curious, why don't they allow passengers?


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

They said its a liability thing, that the passenger could cause a distraction. They even make us carry these two way nextel radios with GPS, its so they can track where we are plowing......



mrmagnum;652840 said:


> Just curious, why don't they allow passengers?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

stillen;652843 said:


> They said its a liability thing, that the passenger could cause a distraction. They even make us carry these two way nextel radios with GPS, its so they can track where we are plowing......


You should go plow a parking lot sometime.... jk lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

stillen;652787 said:


> urghhhhh my city won't allow passengers while we plow......if they did id have my daughter with all the time......


I think he is stuck in front of his house, and his daughter came out and took a picture of it.

He posted about it in another thread.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

The moral of the story is ? Park with the plow facing out ? :salute:


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

yes I was stuck in front of my house and my daughter did come out and take the pic. we are supposed to get another 4-8" today


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

kramer56;653070 said:


> we are supposed to get another 4-8" today


 :crying:


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

lol I just posted some more pics but in the "mega blade V install (pic) thread. My girls are loving this white gold.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

stillen;652843 said:


> They said its a liability thing, that the passenger could cause a distraction. They even make us carry these two way nextel radios with GPS, its so they can track where we are plowing......


are you working for the town? or is this something for all contractors in mass?

personally i would say its the opposite, another pair of eyes looking out for people, cars, trees, and someone to help keep you awake.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Heavy and wet*

Talk about heavy and wet snow. Good thing we have V-plows because I had to plow my way down roads to get to my accounts.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

You must have the same weather forecasters as we do? 1 inch or less = 4-8 inches and 6-10 inches = a trace. Its reverse math.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey by that picture in your avatar I know right where you live, I used to put in the hay for the farmer that owns it. I think i may even know your name lol, I sent you a pm


----------



## Blasco (Dec 1, 2008)

NIce storm. I hope CT looks like that soon.


----------

